# .

## 9

, ,          ?
   ?

----------


## 9

- - , !..

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------


## niks35

,   \,,  ,,  ,       .     43   .

----------


## 9

> ,   \,,  ,,  ,       .     43   .


         - ,    ..?

----------


## niks35

,

----------


## niks35

,           .        ,       .-.        .     ,     . .   .

----------

. ..    " "       ,    - " ", " "  ..  ..
    3 , ..      ,          ,    - 2 . ..       .     -  ,       . (       ).

----------


## crimea

> ,   \,,  ,,  ,       .     43   .


    ,   ?

----------


## Storn

.....
     - "  100 "....    
       ( )     ...

----------


## prorab16

> ?


    35.   
   ,    ,    226.         (0,2 %      (, ).) .

----------

,     ,      .    ,   ,       .     - . ?

----------


## Storn

....

----------

> , ,          ?
>    ?


         ...    :
-;
-. ;
-  ;
-    ;
-   ;
-  ;
-  , ;
-    ( ,   )
-   ;
-  , ,  ;
- .
    /,  ...

----------


## GALGLB

:
 ,
   , 
 ,
    ,
     ,  ,

----------


## GALGLB

, .    ,     :   :
  ,    ( ,    )
     ,,   ..(  ,       )

----------

> . ..    " "       ,    - " ", " "  ..  ..
>     3 , ..      ,          ,    - 2 . ..       .     -  ,       . (       ).


         (,   ,   ..)

----------

,  - -     2-3  ?    ?

----------


## -

,  .    (   ).   " ", ..    .      ""  .   .

----------

,         2017.
  -:       ,   ?         ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


,   .    ,      )))

----------

> ,   .    ,      )))


,   ,   ?
   :         ,    . ,      .    :Frown: 
      -     . ,            ?

----------

> ,            ?


   ,

----------

> ,         2017.
>  ?


               -    -    2017   -   ,

----------

> ,


        ?

----------

> ?


.  ,

----------


## -

,           ?http://www.klerk.ru/job/news/

----------

?      . ,      .     "        "   .     .     ,  / ?

----------


## ˸

,      ,      ,         (       ),    .     -, ..      / -  10  15 ,  25  30,

----------


## -

> ?


 !        )))http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=577262&

----------

> !        )))http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=577262&


 ,   .  .  ,  .

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

**, ,   (??),      . ,     . ,  ,        .      ,    . ,  (    ),  +    (   ),  +        ..  ..  ,    +  +  - (    ).          ,        .

----------

*-* ,   :Smilie:

----------


## Anitahom

.

----------


## -

*Anitahom*,     . ,    .             .    ,  ,   (   ,  ). 



> .


   ??

----------

-      :Frown: 
 3  28 .    4           ? 
  6 ,   .   - ?  :Wink: 
 2015-2017 .  , ,  2015   ,   2016 .  ? (      ?)

----------


## -

**,       ?!    -   (??),   4  , 6 ?      ))) , ....

----------

> -   (??),


   ,  ,       ,    .  ,   .

----------


## -

**,  . ,        .      ( ,    ..  ..). ,    "______,"  :   ,    (,  ,   )

----------

:    69 ,  .        ( , )         . 
,         2015-2017  250       ?  :Wow:

----------


## -

> 2015-2017  250


!   )))   ,    (  ),     .  ()           .      .   ,  .   (. .) ,    ,  (   . ??)        ,     (-,  -),       -, -)).     (  , ,   .. ..)

----------

.   -     ,             .    .

----------


## -

**,     , /   (   ),    : "      ** .    .      ,         .       .      ,   ,          . 1 . 5.27   (     23.12.2010 N 75-10-3).
   .

----------


## -

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=417636
" ", 2016, N 3 , ,  - 2016: ,

----------

.  :  ,   2      .         2 ?  :Wow: 
           122  .    ,    123 .

----------


## -

> 2


 , ?? ..    ????      ???    ?   -   ?  ,     ,  ))))

----------

.         . 
    4    ,   .
  ,      )))

----------

:   ,        ,   15 ,      15    ?

----------


## -

. ,      ,    .    .   ""

----------

(     ,     ),    ,    .  ,       ,         ,    ,      31.12.17.           ,  ,   .81 6,   .     ,   .     ,     .

----------


## -

**,     +   .     ?          (,   ..  ..),    (!!!    - ).    ,     ??     (  - ??))).   ,   ,    .   , !!!   .doc

----------

*-* , !

----------

> .


 :     .
     .       .
 ?  :Wow:       ,   ?

----------

> ?       ,   ?


  : , , .
  . 33      ,   . 1.2             ,  ,             ,         ,   ,  .

----------


## -

**, ,     .  !!!  **    ..     : 



> .


  .    . (),    .    .    :     ,    .    ,  ,   ,  ,  (      ).       ,     .     (),     , .

----------

*-* , ,    :Smilie:

----------

